# real trouble building a dual coil on my first RDA



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

im having real trouble getting my dual coil build on my first RDA. its a Plume Veil clone with 4 posts. if i build a single coil its fine but the minute i add the second coil the ohmage reading goes between 0.3 ohm (my ideal build) to up to 0.8 ohm. when i open the cap to refill i often see one side only burning but i do still see them both burning occasionally. does any body have any tips for building the coils identical?? because im assuming thats where the issue is, any other suggestions for buidling would be appriciated.


----------



## NickT (26/1/16)

Tinonino13 said:


> im having real trouble getting my dual coil build on my first RDA. its a Plume Veil clone with 4 posts. if i build a single coil its fine but the minute i add the second coil the ohmage reading goes between 0.3 ohm (my ideal build) to up to 0.8 ohm. when i open the cap to refill i often see one side only burning but i do still see them both burning occasionally. does any body have any tips for building the coils identical?? because im assuming thats where the issue is, any other suggestions for buidling would be appriciated.



Are you sure they're both screwed in tightly? I don't know if you do it already, but incase you don't, after you've screwed them in, pulse them a good few times, then check again to see if they're properly tight. Conversely, one of your legs could have been tightened too much, to the point where youve actually screwed through and broken the leg.

Trial and error, friend. We've all been there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

NickT said:


> Are you sure they're both screwed in tightly? I don't know if you do it already, but incase you don't, after you've screwed them in, pulse them a good few times, then check again to see if they're properly tight. Conversely, one of your legs could have been tightened too much, to the point where youve actually screwed through and broken the leg.
> 
> Trial and error, friend. We've all been there.


 
i didnt think about possibly over tightening it.. any other advice on building identical coils??


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/1/16)

Tinonino13 said:


> im having real trouble getting my dual coil build on my first RDA. its a Plume Veil clone with 4 posts. if i build a single coil its fine but the minute i add the second coil the ohmage reading goes between 0.3 ohm (my ideal build) to up to 0.8 ohm. when i open the cap to refill i often see one side only burning but i do still see them both burning occasionally. does any body have any tips for building the coils identical?? because im assuming thats where the issue is, any other suggestions for buidling would be appriciated.


 Okay, well you should do some tetst burns before you wick it - you need to even out the builds by scracting the wire/coil you created so that it heats up from the center of the coil towards the outside- then you'll just want both coils to be identical in repetitions and at a similar/level height.
Also tighten again after changing their positions.
Take a photo for us?
One of the wires might be touching the other one to give you such radical differences in ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, well you should do some tetst burns before you wick it - you need to even out the builds by scracting the wire/coil you created so that it heats up from the center of the coil towards the outside- then you'll just want both coils to be identical in repetitions and at a similar/level height.
> Also tighten again after changing their positions.
> Take a photo for us?
> One of the wires might be touching the other one to give you such radical differences in ohms.



i do pulse the coils and they do look equal when heating up. the only issue i have is cutting the second coils legs to fit in the poles with the first coil in place


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

I have a Plume Veil Clone as well, and that RDA tends to cut almost all my wires if i am not careful when tightening the screws.

When you are done putting coils on it, make sure the coils don't move about if you push them.

Also consider that they might be shorting on the outside of the top cap. If they are dry burning/pulsing together but not vaping together, a coil coild be shorting on the wall of the RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (26/1/16)

Tinonino13 said:


> i do pulse the coils and they do look equal when heating up. the only issue i have is cutting the second coils legs to fit in the poles with the first coil in place


Regarding the above quote, try cutting the coil leg short, if it is still too long then before tightening the screw, cut another mm off, rinse and repeat till it is the correct length to fit in the hole but not poke out the other side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> I have a Plume Veil Clone as well, and that RDA tends to cut almost all my wires if i am not careful when tightening the screws.
> 
> When you are done putting coils on it, make sure the coils don't move about if you push them.
> 
> Also consider that they might be shorting on the outside of the top cap. If they are dry burning/pulsing together but not vaping together, a coil coild be shorting on the wall of the RDA.


ahh i didnt even think of that, this forum really is super cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Shaun's quick 4 post dripper build 

So start off with a 4 post dripper  


Then cut 2 lengths of wire (I'm using 24g nichrome) 







Hold your wire against your thumb and the screw driver to keep it in place . Think of how many wraps your need (I though of 8) and in one fluid motion start to wrap.






Once you have it done, straighten the legs out and clip them a bit shorter. Always have 1 leg longer than the other. This helps with the wider 4 post builds and to help guide it into the posts. 






Insert you coil legs into the posts. I use 1 and 3 and for my coils to help to Centre them. Position then close to the deck and then once centred tighten down the posts. They shouldn't be too tight to cut the wire but not loose that the coil will jiggle around . 






Once screwed down then u cut the leads as close as possible to the posts and then push the coil with the screwdriver into the Centre of the deck and away from the posts towards the middle of the dripper . There should be clearance for the corner coil on the other side to fit in without this being in the way. 






When inserting the second coil use 2 and 4. As I guide the wires through I bend them upwards to make it easier to build and without disturbing the 1st coil 






Tighten down the posts. Clip the leads and then align the coils. Once your done with aligning both coils. Double check that all posts are secure 

Pulse the coils and get them to glow evenly, pinch them if your going for the compressed coil look. 






Wick them with just enough cotton that they are snug between the coils but not too much that it starts to pull the coil out of shape.






General rule of thumb, cut the cotton at the ends of the dripper. 






Juice up the wicks and push them down into the juice wells. They should be only on the sides and touching the base, you shouldn't have any cotton blocking the airflow from getting all around the coil. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Side note :

0.35ohms 
3mm Id
8 wraps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Shaun's quick 4 post dripper build
> 
> So start off with a 4 post dripper
> 
> ...




this is very helpful thank you so much. last question , what difference does spaced and non spaced coils make??


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

That's question deserves a thread all on its own. It's a topic widely discussed amongst vapers and bring out more heated debates than anything else ! 

Spaced coils allow juice to wrap around each wire and typically have more even heating. However, they are larger and thus, harder to fit in confined spaces, and are more flexible making them easier to deform, especially when rewicking.

Compressed coils are easier to Wick, handle more current (according to my observations) and don't spit back as much as spaced coils

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (26/1/16)

Another way to get rid of hot spots and hot legs is to, after a quick pulse, insert your mandrel and play a bit of snooker.


----------



## Tinonino13 (26/1/16)

Thank you so much will post pictures alil later of progress


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Andre said:


> Another way to get rid of hot spots and hot legs is to, after a quick pulse, insert your mandrel and play a bit of snooker.



The guitar strum method is also rather common

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Side note :
> 
> 0.35ohms
> 3mm Id
> ...


 Thank you so much for that build pictorial. I always thought that the cotton was meant to be plentiful to floor the feck for absorption and a trail leading to the top, but the cutting of perfection to give it just a step on the dancefloor summed it up perfectly for me: AIRFLOW around the coil.

Thanks again, such a brilliant, simple flow of the best building way for easy low resistance coils.

p.S. Folding the coils sideways once inside and placed where they should be is also a good rule so that you don't ever regress with the adjustments of coils.


----------

